# Hauling Hay



## ehiudt (Sep 20, 2011)

Ability to haul whatever you need with any amount of trucks you need.

call:513.407.0824 email:[email protected]


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

where are you located at


----------



## ehiudt (Sep 20, 2011)

Im located out of Cincinnati, OH but have resources to have trucks pick up anywhere and deliver anywhere. The company i work for is Total Quality Logistics.


----------

